# Is this bad embroidery?



## Repsaj (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi I recently got some tank tops embroidered and I am not happy with the result as I was planning on selling these but now I don't think I can so want to know if this is a bad embroidery job or if it is the best I can expect for the garment used and the design I wanted the design is 7cm wide and on top of the I it is supposed to be a star. if it bad embroidery what should I do ask for a full refund? 

https://imgur.com/a/WScdG9z


----------



## wiredrides16 (Dec 30, 2017)

Looks rough to me. Gaps and not very clean


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes, that's unacceptable embroidery. The digitizing isn't done properly and the machine settings weren't correct. I'd ask that they do another sample and if it's ok, make them replace the order.


----------



## and3008 (Apr 16, 2012)

Does look bad, although the material looks sweater like and is sometimes a challenge. With that being said, it can look better than it does. If anyone was unhappy with my work, I would offer a refund - it's just good business sense most of the time.


----------



## Repsaj (Dec 25, 2015)

wiredrides16 said:


> Looks rough to me. Gaps and not very clean
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





gardenhillemb said:


> Yes, that's unacceptable embroidery. The digitizing isn't done properly and the machine settings weren't correct. I'd ask that they do another sample and if it's ok, make them replace the order.





and3008 said:


> Does look bad, although the material looks sweater like and is sometimes a challenge. With that being said, it can look better than it does. If anyone was unhappy with my work, I would offer a refund - it's just good business sense most of the time.


Thank you for the replies! i contacted them and they said the black on white embroidery looks bad but the white on black looks standard and they want me to send them all back so they can check hopefully they will refund me
i would have thought after they did one and seen how the star wasn't even visable they wouldve contacted me to let me know


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Neither of these look standard. The density is too course and they don't have enough underlay.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

I would be ashamed to send those out.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

First off I don't like emb on tshirt material and ribbed is even worse. 

Aside from that I would have used a #60 thread, #9 needle, double sheer stabilizer and solvy on top. The digitizing needs work as it is not filled in enough for ribbed or a tshirt. That may be tough though with the ribs and the stitch type.


----------



## ScreamingMimi (Oct 2, 2018)

Yea...I agree with everyone else...that is not acceptable. There is so much wrong with it it's ridiculous. I would never deliver that to a customer, but then again I probably wouldn't have taken that job to begin with.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

ScreamingMimi said:


> ...but then again I probably wouldn't have taken that job to begin with.


That is the heart of the problem. We discourage embroidery on tshirts.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

thats pretty bad work


----------



## zoomsub (Aug 27, 2018)

Frankly, it's not good


----------



## Repsaj (Dec 25, 2015)

EDIGI said:


> It would be good to know how much you paid for that embroidery.....


I got 60 done at £3.75 each before vat 
its a reputable company that has worked with companies like Nike and diesel the website says

and the set up cost was £48


----------



## Repsaj (Dec 25, 2015)

So they have said they will only refund me around £50 and give me £100 credit off my next order..( i wont be ordering from them again) I feel this is unfair i have been emailing them since the end of November trying to sort something more fair out and they still wont budge what are my options can i do a chargeback as they have the products now or am i screwed and should just take the 50£ refund offer and take the £500+ loss


----------



## rcrotty82 (Apr 19, 2017)

Was this an online company? I have got a sample from an online source before and it looked alot like that so of course I didn't proceed. Maybe a last ditch effort to recover your money see if someone else, perhaps on here or local could provide you a sample with the same image done correctly as evidence that it can look correct and theirs is clearly not standard.


----------



## keithandprints (Jan 7, 2019)

Repsaj said:


> So they have said they will only refund me around £50 and give me £100 credit off my next order..( i wont be ordering from them again) I feel this is unfair i have been emailing them since the end of November trying to sort something more fair out and they still wont budge what are my options can i do a chargeback as they have the products now or am i screwed and should just take the 50£ refund offer and take the £500+ loss


Hi Repsaj

At this point of time, taking the 50£ seems like the only option for you.

If you ever need to do embroidery again, there are some points that you may want to take note of. Regarding the star on your design, my take is that the reason why it is hardly recognisable is because the design is quite simply, too small. Bearing in mind that embroidery is a stitching process, the machine may not be able to execute designs with too precise details. If the width of the star is 1 cm wide, then this is most likely the only result you will get. A good overall width for your design should be at least 8 cm.

As for the uneven edges, there are a few possibilities. As mentioned before, the digitizing was not done properly. This could have happened because the softcopy design wasn't a working file (AI) in the first place and the printer had to digitize the design from an image which leaves room for mistakes and sloppiness.

Keeping these in mind, I would recommend consulting the printer the next time you have to do embroidery again. Ask for samples embroidered on the same intended material with different sized logos so you can pick which one looks best before you order in bulk. Also, ask the printer for suggestions. That way, if anything goes south, it is their advice and you wouldn't need to incur losses.

I hope this bit of information helps!


----------



## Geo61 (Jan 2, 2019)

The worst I've seen in a while.


----------

